
The evolving fight against sham reviews - digisth
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21676835-evolving-fight-against-sham-reviews-five-star-fakes?fsrc=scn/tw_ec/five_star_fakes
======
shostack
I wish sites with reviews would do a better job of letting me skim for issues.

Often the first thing I do when looking at a product/service with reviews such
as on Amazon or Yelp is to look at the distribution (which Yelp used to
feature prominently but now buries under a tiny "Details" button next to the
review count).

Then I drill in to specific 1-3 star reviews to look for recurring trends of
problems people are having and also read through the questions for "gotchas."

I wish there was a service that pointed out summaries of the negative reviews
to look for trends (as opposed to one-offs which might be fake reviews).

Positive reviews are helpful, but for some reason I look at the negatives
first.

